# Check it out!



## Hard Core (Jul 16, 2012)

Let us know what you think of this little teaser . Thanks for viewing.
http://


----------



## S Adams (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks good guys!


----------



## BigSwole (Jul 16, 2012)

Pure awesomeness. Bet that took a good while to edit.

Thanks for lettin us see it!


----------



## koled05 (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks sick man, nice work. What kind of bows are those guys shooting?


----------



## Michael (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Hard Core (Jul 16, 2012)

We are shooting the Mission Menace for the season. They are great bows and can adjust from 17"-30" and 20-45 lbs. Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 16, 2012)

awesome.


----------



## kraka2146 (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks good guys can't wait to see the show


----------



## S Adams (Jul 17, 2012)

I picked up the DVD at the Muzzy this year! Very good DVD!


----------



## drycreekboy (Jul 22, 2012)

Very cool video


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice footage!


----------



## seeker (Jul 23, 2012)

I likes it.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Can't wait to c the show


----------



## Bait Bucket (Jul 25, 2012)

great video, cant wait to see the show


----------



## Vraymer70 (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks awesome!!!


----------

